# Did you just move in?



## 82riceballs

How would one ask a fellow housemate if they just moved in? (I live in a 고시텔 and often see new faces)
새롭게 이사오셨어요?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rance

It sounds perfectly fine, but I think _새로 _이사오셨나요 is more widely used.


----------



## 82riceballs

Ahh I see thank you once again!!


----------



## Kross

You can also say, "새로 오셨어요?"


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you！


----------

